# Police officer looking for work!



## leeabr101 (Jan 28, 2010)

:confused2: Hi guys
I am a serving police officer of 8 years service with GMP and I am looking to emigrate with my wife and 15 month old daughter.
I have been in touch with the canadian embassy but its like gettiong blood out of a stone.
I am looking to join a police force over in canada, preferably in the ontario region as my wife;s brother lives there. I am not sure at this time if they have taken citizenship or not...
Does anyone know of any forces that are taking on international transfers at the moment?
If not, how do I apply in the first instance?
I know that I need to get a certificate by doing the ATS testing but should I apply for a visa first (which one??) and then do the training? Or do it all at once and then apply??

Any help would be greatly appreciated cos we want out of here!!!!

Lee


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Don't quote me on this but i heard last year from a canadian police officer that was over here in the uk to watch the british open golf that the Ontario Provincial Police were crying for applicants, now how you go about enquiring i have no idea, maybe type them in and see what comes up but they are an ontario wide police force so you might stand a better chance then jist a local force, and normally the Toronto Metropolitan Police are looking for people and i think the City of London Police Force as well, london is 2 hours west of toronto, sorry i cant be of more help but hopefully this might give you some insight.


----------



## leeabr101 (Jan 28, 2010)

jen45 said:


> Don't quote me on this but i heard last year from a canadian police officer that was over here in the uk to watch the british open golf that the Ontario Provincial Police were crying for applicants, now how you go about enquiring i have no idea, maybe type them in and see what comes up but they are an ontario wide police force so you might stand a better chance then jist a local force, and normally the Toronto Metropolitan Police are looking for people and i think the City of London Police Force as well, london is 2 hours west of toronto, sorry i cant be of more help but hopefully this might give you some insight.


Thanks very much for that! I will look into the info you have given and see where it leads!

Thanks again!


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

your welcome, hope you get the info you need..... where in ontario are you looking to go to, where does your wifes brother live.....


----------



## leeabr101 (Jan 28, 2010)

jen45 said:


> your welcome, hope you get the info you need..... where in ontario are you looking to go to, where does your wifes brother live.....


he lives in ajax near pickering in durham area. This was my first choice really. They r recruiting but not transferring so i would need to go thru full process which is confusing!


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

that does seem strange, well hope things work out for you, best of luck.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Just thought.... you could also try the RCMP..... they use to do transfers if they are in need or recruiting....


----------



## leeabr101 (Jan 28, 2010)

jen45 said:


> Just thought.... you could also try the RCMP..... they use to do transfers if they are in need or recruiting....


Ha ha, dont do horses!!!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

leeabr101 said:


> :confused2: Hi guys
> I am a serving police officer of 8 years service with GMP and I am looking to emigrate with my wife and 15 month old daughter.
> I have been in touch with the canadian embassy but its like gettiong blood out of a stone.
> I am looking to join a police force over in canada, preferably in the ontario region as my wife;s brother lives there. I am not sure at this time if they have taken citizenship or not...
> ...


Hey,

Not sure whether you have seen something like this.

Toronto Police Service :: To Serve and Protect

Hope it is of some help.

Cheers!


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

*Rcmp*



leeabr101 said:


> Ha ha, dont do horses!!!


Neither do they most of the time!


----------



## leeabr101 (Jan 28, 2010)

Scharlack, is there a particular part of the page i should b looking or is this a general page to start on?

Lee


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Go to.... Toronto Police Service :: To Serve and Protect ..... then on the home page if you look down the left hand side you will see title..... inside the TPS..... careers link below it....... or at the top of the page is the .... contact us.......... good luck..


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

no idea why its coming up that way...... its...... w w w. torontopolice.on.ca


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

I was just on it and when you go into careers then job opportunities then uniform it says there looking for 180 people........ good luck


----------



## leeabr101 (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks jen45 but think it means that there is 180 different jobs within the force, not actually available to apply for at this time, think it means once your in.
Also toronto force is based in the city...i work in manchester city centre and think i need some of the quiet life for a change!!!
Ive done a check and think that under a skilled worker visa i need to ascertain 67 points.
on doing a free questionnaire, i think i get 71ish so looking promising...think a crash course in french would help my cause...now where are those old school books....LOL!


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't think its a requiremet that you speak french, might be a benefit but don't think its compulsory, you could try the city of London Ontario Police..... it is a nice city but not massive like Toronto, the population is around 385000 and they are normally recruiting..... there site address is........... police.city.london.on.ca ..... the site has all the info you need...... London is located 2 hours west of toronto, the city is nice, spread out, lots of shopping and things to do, and located next to the 401 highway which is the main highway to get you whereve you need to go.......


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

leeabr101 said:


> Scharlack, is there a particular part of the page i should b looking or is this a general page to start on?
> 
> Lee


Sorry for the delay. 

I believe jen45 walked you through.

Much good luck.

Cheers!


----------

